# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Mời đăng ký tham gia sự kiện nvidia ngày hội game thủ nvidia 2015 tại tp.hcm

## simanhdung1

cơ hội trải nghiệm những công nghệ "cực đỉnh" từ các thương hiệu *nvidia, asus, galax, gigabyte, msi, zotac & palit* cùng ngập tràn quà tặng "hấp dẫn" cùng đang chờ đón các bạn tại *ngày hội game thủ nvidia 2015 (nvidia gamer’s day 2015).*









**thời gian:*14:00 – 17:00 ngày 26.09.2015


**địa điểm:*trung tâm hội nghị & tiệc cưới grand palace
142/18 đường cộng hòa, phường 4, quận tân bình, tp.hcm


**nội dung chương trình:*


§ trải nghiệm những công nghệ đỉnh cao từ các thương hiệu nvidia, asus, galax, gigabyte, msi, zotac & palit qua hình thức tương tác mới lạ.


§ tận hưởng từng cung bậc cảm xúc với trận thi đấu game dota 2 “gay cấn”.


§ “rinh” về nhiều quà tặng bốc thăm may mắn cực kỳ hấp dẫn.


**thể lệ đăng ký:


các bạn game thủ và tín đồ công nghệ có thể đăng ký tham gia ngày hội game thủ nvidia 2015 ngay tại* *http://nvda.ly/s7dui*


btc sẽ liên hệ xác nhận qua điện thoại đến *300 bạn may mắn được chọn* tham gia sự kiện.




**giải thưởng:*

*18 card gefore gtx 950*​



*2 điện thoại zenfone 2*​



*hơn 300 quà tặng hấp dẫn*​


*ngoài ra, sự kiện sẽ được truyền trực tiếp vào *14:00 – 17:00 ngày 26.09.2015.*


link trực tiếp sự kiện sẽ được cập nhật trên


fanpage nvidia vietnam https://www.facebook.com/nvidiavietnam




*bạn đã sẵn sàng trở thành 1 trong 300 người may mắn tham gia sự kiện nvidia gamer’s day ngày 26/09/2015 tại tp.hồ chí minh chưa???


đăng ký tham gia ngay tại* *http://nvda.ly/s7dui*

----------

